# Glock Blowing up!



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Me and Logan had nothing to do yesterday, so he said he wanted to go shoot his AR or Glock...He is very proficient with the AR so I suggested the Glock. We took the LONG trip to the backyard and started shooting at 15 yards.....He was doing great focusing on his trigger pull and concentration. He limp wristed a few shots which caused a jam but it was good training fer him. We'll I was behind him, he shot----yelled ouch and the Glock went to the ground ! The mag also was ejected before the gun hit the ground! I freaked out and got onto him a bit cause I figured he shot and got a bee sting and threw down a loaded gun:001_huh: He was holding his right hand and I said what happened. He said he didn't know but I saw a scorched trigger finger. I picked up the gun and cleared it and found this:
















The only damaged it caused was bending the ejector about 10 degrees. I have no clue what went wrong except fer a weak casing. They were not factory loads and they were old but in good shape....Soooo Logan was a trooper and it didn't scare him a bit so he jumped right back behind the trigger after checking over the gun!:thumbsup:

Anyone else ever have this done???


----------



## Michael f sights (Jun 19, 2012)

A weak case, but I cannot see the primer to see if it was flat due to a hot load. When I reload suspect or older cases, you can take a paper clip & unfold it to make a small L shape. Insert into the brass & If you can feel a grove above the rim throw the case away b/c it's about to seperate.

Lucky no one was hurt!


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I once made the mistake of shooting some really old (like 40 years old) .45 ammo in a Colt Commander I had. It had been stored in a shed. The first shot went fine, the second one didn't fire so I ejected it and looked at the brass. It was split down the side. I was lucky.
I think old ammo is OK if it's kept in a climate controlled setting but I won't ever shoot any again that looks aged.


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

One of the trade-offs with the Glock's reliability -- is less chamber support in order to achieve that reliability. The Glock 23 suffers from this condition the most, but they all have it to some degree. Do a search on Glock KaBoom - and you will see that the incidence of case failures while shooting is higher in Glocks than in other firearms that employ fully supported chambers in their barrel designs.

I am glad to hear that he was not injured - and that the pistol was not significantly damaged. Others have not been so fortunate.


----------



## slackwolf (Oct 23, 2007)

scubapro said:


> One of the trade-offs with the Glock's reliability -- is less chamber support in order to achieve that reliability. The Glock 23 suffers from this condition the most, but they all have it to some degree. Do a search on Glock KaBoom - and you will see that the incidence of case failures while shooting is higher in Glocks than in other firearms that employ fully supported chambers in their barrel designs.
> 
> I am glad to hear that he was not injured - and that the pistol was not significantly damaged. Others have not been so fortunate.


Scubapro is right on the money. The chambers on the glocks, especially the .40S&W glocks have a fairly loose unsupported chamber which causes even normal new factory loads to pooch.

Looking at the picture, it's the same area the brass usually pooches on glock .40S&W firearms. headstamp looks like 9mm? primer doesn't look like it came from a hot load, just looks like where the casing didn't expand much and failed. Most likely where it popped is where the feed ramp meets the chamber. I think some models have better support than others and different generations it changed as well. I've reloaded some glocked .40 brass and ended up giving most of it to a friend because was tired of fooling with it. I like the fully supported chambers on my S&W M&P's.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Jason i have a question, I was told by Glock to not shoot reloads through it, is this right?


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

> I was told by Glock to not shoot reloads through it, is this right?


That's exactly right. Glocks unsupported chambers cause the cases to bulge and weaken a fair ammount right at the case web. Fire a reload with a weakened case and have it sit in the chamber with the weak spot lined up unsupported again and you will likely get a blown case or possibly a completely wrecked gun and serious injury to your hand.

Don't shoot lead bullets out of a Glock either. Use only new cases (they can be hand loads, just use new cases) and jacketed jacketed.


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

Yep. No reloads. Glad Logan is OK


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

bigbulls said:


> That's exactly right. Glocks unsupported chambers cause the cases to bulge and weaken a fair ammount right at the case web. Fire a reload with a weakened case and have it sit in the chamber with the weak spot lined up unsupported again and you will likely get a blown case or possibly a completely wrecked gun and serious injury to your hand.
> 
> Don't shoot lead bullets out of a Glock either. Use only new cases (they can be hand loads, just use new cases) and jacketed jacketed.


I disagree, I've reloaded many rounds through the same brass multiple times for my G17 and have had no issues. Its really an overblown rumor that Glocks will KB more readily that other autoloading handguns. The reason why that Glocks are always blamed is that they are one of the most common handguns. All autoloading handguns lack fully supported chambers.










I've also shot lead ammo in a Glock and noted no problems. The manual states not to shoot lead or reloaded ammo, but I think this is a liability move.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

If the manual states not to shoot reloads or lead ammo i think i would go by that and be safe and keep all body parts and not just think its a liability move.


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

Pinksnappertrapper said:


> If the manual states not to shoot reloads or lead ammo i think i would go by that and be safe and keep all body parts and not just think its a liability move.


Just about every manual that comes with every firearm says not to shoot reloads. As long as the person who reloads the ammo is competent and the firearm is in good condition everything should be safe.

Firearm manufacturers put those warnings just to cover their butts and say, "we told you so" if you use bad reloads and your gun KBs.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Yeah Glock states not to use reloads.....but like stated, I probably wouldn't use reloads bought from whoever. I say these were reloads but my ole man had a bunch of 9 in cans kept inside in the safe. Not sure if they were from all the training when he was at Esc. or not??? 

Talking bout reloads.....just ask Glassplus if he shoots reloads.?.:whistling::thumbup:


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

I remember reading an article about glock 40cals blowing a while back. Had something to do with the ramp angle, unsupported chamber, and they will fire without being at full battery. Not sure if it was a specific model or not. Just remember it being the 40cal only that was having issues.


----------



## BIGBADWOLF (Oct 18, 2007)

buy a GD smith and wesson snubby or full 357 or colt revolver and get the job done again and again without problems...... those glocks are problems nothing but crap frames.......29 years as a cop..... I KNOW....


----------



## glassplus (May 6, 2009)

I have had several rds do what jason had happen,in 9mm and in 40 sw and have seen it in others also. I have traced it to several things one is to hot ammo being fired in a barrel with no supported case in the feed ramp. Another is a tight chamber and not letting the slide fully close.But closed enough to fire. A R s are bad about doing this, I have had 3 ARs blow case,s and have seen several more. Glock will not take the hot ammo, one thing you can do is get a after market barrel most of them have a fully supported chamber. As for not shoot lead in a glock, them problem with that is the type of rifling. the lead bullet does not grip the rifling it can just slide through, and will leave to lead build up in the barrel, this can lead to high pressure , the after market barrels have rifling that will handle the lead. Knowing these thing will help keep you out trouble, about all I shoot is reloads. cann't afford to shoot new stuff there are some other things to. Just part of my 2 cents jj
Just part of my 2 cents jj


----------



## kendive (Sep 9, 2008)

Gravity3694 said:


> I disagree, I've reloaded many rounds through the same brass multiple times for my G17 and have had no issues. Its really an overblown rumor that Glocks will KB more readily that other autoloading handguns. The reason why that Glocks are always blamed is that they are one of the most common handguns. All autoloading handguns lack fully supported chambers. I've also shot lead ammo in a Glock and noted no problems. The manual states not to shoot lead or reloaded ammo, but I think this is a liability move.



I have to agree...

I have alot of glocks and have shot all kinds of ammo from reloads to whatever and never had a problem.


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

kendive said:


> I have to agree...
> 
> I have alot of glocks and have shot all kinds of ammo from reloads to whatever and never had a problem.


 
Ditto

Rick


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

Talking bout reloads.....just ask Glassplus if he shoots reloads.?.:whistling::thumbup:[/QUOTE]


Jerome shoot reloads !!!!!!!! Why he'd never............................

Rick


----------



## mekell (Sep 27, 2007)

*Glock 40s*



shootnstarz said:


> Ditto
> 
> Rick


This is a well known fact. If you read internet sites such as AR15 you can read it for your self.

I bought a wolf barrel for mine simply because I shoot lead as well as hardball. Cost ~125$...No more what ifs.:thumbup:


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

I love it when the Glocks haters come out with a story or 2 but never about the gun they shoot...LOL just too damn funny.


----------



## eodusmc (Jul 29, 2009)

My G17 did same thing once. I was shooting a lot of crap ammo though that was given to me from buddies and there is no telling the reason for it. I just thought crap ammo. Looked just like your pics though. Stung like a SOB. No damage to gun or hand thank God.


----------



## pilotpop (Oct 1, 2007)

I have seen this happen in a G22 and remington replaced the ammo, but since it is a reload you will just have to go back to the person that loaded the round..


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

mekell said:


> This is a well known fact. If you read internet sites such as AR15 you can read it for your self.
> 
> I bought a wolf barrel for mine simply because I shoot lead as well as hardball. Cost ~125$...No more what ifs.:thumbup:


 
Well, if the internet says it.......................................

Just kidding. I'm sure with the countless hundreds of thousands of Glocks operating in the world there will be some malfunctions. But the same goes for any firearm. I saw a beautiful Colt 1911 blow up because of a bad case. I've seen the pics of exploded revolvers, ARs in pieces, a 20mm Orlan AA gun exploded at Knob Creek.

Fact is, shooting carries an immeasurable small amount of risk. All we can do is practice the utmost safety we can and use a little common sense. If you have questionable ammo, don't shoot it. A firearm is a mechanical device, not a magic wand. 

Been looking at the aftermarket Glock barrels myself. Shooting lead is definately the cheapest way too shoot.

Rick


----------



## mekell (Sep 27, 2007)

*Glock*



FrankwT said:


> I love it when the Glocks haters come out with a story or 2 but never about the gun they shoot...LOL just too damn funny.


 
I am not knocking Glock. I have a Glock that is the most reliable weapon I own. Simply put....they shoot every time you pull the trigger. 

My favorites are the 1911s but they are not as reliable as Glocks.


----------

